# M84 Skorpion



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

Brought a bunch of toys out to the range yesterday for two hours. I got to shoot my new Skorpion for the first time. I have to say it is the most fun I have ever had. What an awesome, simple little toy to play with. .32 ACP ammo is cheaper than 9mm up here in the Great White North. Calibre magazine did a review on the gun, and it was right to the letter. Just as much fun as they said, and exactly correct. Using the wire stock and trying to aim that way would probably only work for very small people. I'm just too big, to the point where I have to pretty much rest the side of my head on my shoulder to fire it lol. But with the stock folded over, one-handed is easy. Two-handed in pistol form, with my front hand gripping the 20-round magazine, and the thing is accurate as all hell. I fired from 25 yards. Very easy. Absolutely no recoil whatsoever. Of course, ammo is more expensive than .22, but this was worth it. I was grinning the whole time. Not one failure after a ton of rounds through it. It is of such a simple blowback design that I'm sure I could fire crap ammo through it and be fine. If someone has the money (it costs about as much as two .22 pistols would) and is looking for some really fun times, I'd say go for it. Now the gf is jealous because she had to work late lol.

Cannon


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Jonny_Cannon, very cool! I have read a few articles on that little gun, and they all said they were great shooters. Personally, I think one of those would make a dandy "bed side" gun. Thanks for the report!:mrgreen:


----------

